# salted minnows



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been wanting to try salted minnows and was hoping someone could shed a little light on the subject for me. Is anyone willing to share some info on how to salt and preserve your own minnows? Also for rigging them do you run the hook through the back or the mouth and what size of a hook is best? Thanks!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

easiest way to start, read post #3

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=158298


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Do the minnows shrink a lot ? Im wondering if using little bait shop fatheads would be a waste of time because they would turn out really tiny , and if larger shad or shiners may be a better choice when usinng them on trout.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Yonder, fatheads IMO is a bad choice, I would make a trip up and get emerald shiners!!!!!!! And not those golden shiners!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Yonder, fatheads IMO is a bad choice, I would make a trip up and get emerald shiners!!!!!!! And not those golden shiners!


Ok, thanks for that info. Truth is , Id be lucky to even find fatheads in my area this time of year. Im probably gonna have to settle with trying to buy salted minnows if I wanna try them , since every trip I make far enough to get bait is one less trip Im likely to get to go fishing. That uses up my " hall passes " so to speak


----------

